# TiVo - Not Updating. - Dial-Up number permanently engaged



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Is anyone else having problems getting their TiVo updated (via the modem) since last night ?? - The status just says 'Failed. Phone is busy'.

I've tried manually calling the number manually (0808 105 0005) but it is just permanently engaged...

Is it just me, or is this affecting everyone else too ??

Thanks in advance,

Daniel


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

My calls were OK yesterday evening - but I've just tried and it is engaged.


----------



## sxb (Feb 23, 2002)

I was wondering myself as mine last managed an update on friday night (it was only people commenting about the Virgin Tivo message that made me check). 
Call status: Failed. Phone is busy.

Guess theres a line problem


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Just tried it manually myself and yep, it's engaged.


----------



## jrg1 (Oct 22, 2002)

i'm getting the same too. no successful call since 29/01/11 01:54
also getting engaged from 0808 number manually.

my phone etc is fine as it can make calls to sky.

perhaps it will get fixed when someone turns up for work on Monday morning ...

john
york uk


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

I've tested the other Verizon access numbers out of interest.

0808 1050026 - is also engaged.
0800 2795740 - is answering correctly.

I've tried adding 08002795740 as the dial prefix on TiVo, but this just doesn't seem to work for me either - Comes back as 'Failed. Phone is busy', although answered when called manually on the phone.

I've never tried using an alternative number before, so maybe missing something obvious.

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

08002795740 fails at a later stage and is not a number I've known to work before.


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

ozsat said:


> 08002795740 fails at a later stage and is not a number I've known to work before.


I just picked the number up from the Tivo Central website:

http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/tivo-phone-numbers.php


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I have found that "0207 906 1000" answers most of the time and have made a sucessful connection.


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

ozsat said:


> I have found that "0207 906 1000" answers most of the time and have made a sucessful connection.


Isn't 020 7906 1000 for a completely different ISP ??

I thought it had to be one of the Verizon numbers, or can it infact be ANY valid dial-up connection that doesn't require a username/password ??

Thanks in advance,

Daniel


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

0207 906 1000 is a backup number I used several times - I don't know anything about Verizon.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The problem now seems to have cleared.


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Ok,

i have not had a successful network call since 30th Jan. Just tried to make call and went through housekeeping but after 5 minutes saying connecting now says Failed. number unavailable. Anyone else confirm network calling is working?

Ta

Panic over. Forgot i changed my Router on weekend and had not changed the ip range...Currently downloading.


----------

